#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-11
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> when's the next #ubuntu-ngo meeting?
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-12
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> highvoltage we should do something about that
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-13
<dholbach> good morning
<issyl0> Morning!
<issyl0> Well, it's strictly afternoon here (UTC), but oh well
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-14
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hey czajkowski! :)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: how do
<highvoltage> how do you do do you do... the things that you do
<highvoltage> czajkowski: heh, it's going well thanks and you?
<czajkowski> good thanks
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-09
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2015-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2015-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2015-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
